# Greetings brethren,



## Troy Kocher (Jul 21, 2019)

Excited to find the forum, and become part of the community. Raised 4/2019, Clarksville Tennessee. Thanks owners znf supporters for for making a great opportunity available!


----------



## bro.william (Jul 22, 2019)

Glad you're here.  There's a good group of guys here.  Please feel free to get stuck in.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome Brother.

Mike


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 22, 2019)

I was in Nashville for Shrine this month, and then a bunch of your folk were up to the Maggie Valley York Conference.


----------



## Troy Kocher (Jul 23, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> I was in Nashville for Shrine this month, and then a bunch of your folk were up to the Maggie Valley York Conference.


Nice! Thanks for the comment. Several great brothers from my lodge are in the Shrine lodge at Trinity Lane


Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

